# limp sunvisor



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys! This morning I tried to put my sunvisor back up and something in it came loose. Now it is hanging like a limp prick. Does anyone have an idea about how to repair it or am I going to have to buy a new one.

96 sentra gxe


----------



## fastmotor (Dec 23, 2009)

biger bolts


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

mine did this, if the Clip wont hold it up you can get just the clip new.
When its out of the clip if it keeps rotating down you need a new one, about $70 from Courtesy parts online.


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

IanH said:


> mine did this, if the Clip wont hold it up you can get just the clip new.
> When its out of the clip if it keeps rotating down you need a new one, about $70 from Courtesy parts online.


Thanks for the reply I ordered one this week.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

wow that's a sucky price for a little clip. too bad it goes for that much. i wouldn't have wanted to spend more than 20 for it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

No !!
the whole visor is about $70, dont know about the clip, mine was fine on both cars.


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah, I had to buy the whole sunvisor the clip was fine but it was broken inside.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

I ended up finding a matching gray one at the junkyard. You can sometimes find them on eBay. They are pricey for piece of crap that might fail again.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

since so many of these fail I would think its worth buying new unless you can find a replaced one.
So lets see, yes they fail at 10 -11 yrs old or so.
My Sentra's were Ok when sold at 10yrs and 105K
The SE-R both were bad, and the drivers floppy at 10yrs and 110K.
Both cars purchased new.
The SE-R was outside more during the day during its life, daughter used the visors to hold the sun shield !!!


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

There going for around $65 to $80 a pair used on Ebay versus one new one for $70. I can rarely find a bargain on Ebay anymore, some of that stuff you can buy new for what it goes for on Ebay. I think some of those people are crazy!


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

^ I agree. One should definitely price shop eBay. I find most OEM car parts to be higher than what you can find by using Google.


----------



## Mr200 (Oct 21, 2007)

I replaced both of them with a set from an older TERCEL. screw holes were just close enough to fit and the hanger cut out was in the correct place. Bought dirt cheap at Pick N Pull.

John


----------



## Santorini (Jan 26, 2010)

Numerous consumers have reported problems with their driver's side sun visor suddenly dropping and blocking visibility, which presents a safety issue. (See: Nissan Murano .ORG, townhall-talk.edmunds.com, www.titantalk.com...etc.)

In almost all cases, Nissan is passing the cost of replacement onto the consumer for this defective product, and has refused to take responsibility, or to issue a recall. I've gone through three replacements myself with no relief from Nissan, and the third one has now failed. 

I encourage everyone who is experiencing a mechanical failure with their driver's side sun visor to put pressure on Nissan to correct this problem by filing a report with:

The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (888) 327-4236 (you will need your VIN#); 
Bureau of Automotive Repair (800) 952-5210;
Used Car Sales- Department of Motor Vehicles (800) 777-0133(or your local DMV investigations office listed in your phone book);
Department of Consumer Affairs (800) 952-5210 Recalls; and
Better Business Bureau- Autoline (800) 955-5100. 

You also might want to consider filing a small claims court action, or class action lawsuit.

A NISSAN TECHNICIAN, HIMSELF, HAS POSTED THIS ON THE TOPIC: "NISSAN TECH HERE! YOUR GOLD PREFERED WARRANTY DOESN'T COVER THE SUN VISOR. THIS ISSUE YOUR HAVING IS COMMON ON THESE MURANOS AND I'VE REPLACED QUITE A FEW VISORS!"


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

adler-1 said:


> I can rarely find a bargain on Ebay anymore, some of that stuff you can buy new for what it goes for on Ebay. I think some of those people are crazy!


I was looking for a gray pair for mine on there. I saw a pair I was watching wind up going for $165.00 about 2 weeks ago, insane. These people know that this is a common problem with these and that Nissan is doing absolutely nothing about it and so they are holding us up for ransom on the damn things.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

newest B14 is a 99 and its 11 yrs old !!!
Plastics and parts fail, Nissan has no obligation for a 11yr old part surely ??


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Mr200 said:


> I replaced both of them with a set from an older TERCEL. screw holes were just close enough to fit and the hanger cut out was in the correct place. Bought dirt cheap at Pick N Pull.
> 
> John


Mr200 here has the right solution for this. Our car are old. these are non-performance parts. we can actually do away with these and still have the car running. If you do some research Im sure you'll find new sunvisors from other cars (make and model) that will be close enough to fit. Viola!! New sun visors!!
Personally I'd just got to the junk yard and pull myself non-perfomance parst for $2 or $5 or $20 for a hood ....


----------

